# dvd or blu ray to mount under flat panel



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

we have a few flat panels hanging on walls and i'm looking to add either a dvd or blu ray player to them

the idea is to mount the players to the bottom of the panels 
- attach them directly to the bottom of the panel, like where the stand would go
- or attach the player to the wall right below the tv or behind the tv

I've tried this on a panel that is hanging via a ceiling mount. Basically bolted a dvd player to the place on the panel where the stand would bolt on. It works great but the dvd player hanging off the bottom of the panel isn't exactly a visually postive look.

The the other option would be to mount xbox 360's either below or on the wall. That would enable more features and mce content being avialable at the panel. 

My questions
- Are others doing this? Or are others doing something else?
- Any suggestions of players that would look good? (compact / pretty / etc)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Samsung has a BluRay player that mounts right on the wall the BDP4600


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Given that a BR player doesn't weight much, I'd just go with an ikea shelf, or for the ultimate minimalist look, some L-brackets bolted to the BR Player itself and the cables run through the wall directly behind it.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

yah, i'm thinking the minimalist route

b4 trying out the setup where the dvd is bolted right to the bottom of the panel I was thinking that would have a very clean look, but it didn't really turn out that way

the ultimate would be a side mounted player that was hidden behind the panel

i have a spare 360 laying around, if I wedged the panel away from the wall I could probably get a 360 to fit between the wall and the panel. If it was tight I could always remove the case from the 360 so save on width, or remote mount the dvd rom.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Why go for a DVD player when the BluRay player does both and gives you high definition media, it is just a waist of money IMO if you bought a DVD at this moment in time especially with the prices as they are atm for BD players...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How about this option as well: how about a media streamer like the popcorn hour? Could easily be mounted behind a TV, and with no moving parts, oriented any way you see fit. Only downside would be no optical drive so you have to be set with a home network full of your DVDs.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I love the Popcorn Hour and now use it more than my HTPC to stream media, certainly another good option!


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

popcorn hour is a good suggestion

We have a media center machine on the network and have been using "My Movies" to extend movies to xbox 360's. The negative on the 360 being that it doesn't play blu ray's and is noisy. The plus with the 360 being that it provides me full access to the mce box and another place to game.

I was kinda hoping there was a silver bullet for this scenario, looks like there are a few different options.


----------

